# OMG The North Koreans Hacked Us!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

They converted us to Korean and never sent a memo....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if that's what happened, earlier everything was in a different language.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

kimchi


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Na just some of Hillary's email leaked from her server


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Is this what you guys are referring to hacking?









I'd call this being annoying. Someone is just trying to be annoyance clearly.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Koreans!
Livin and Lovin Life!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually the worst thing N Korea has done to us is all the counterfeiting. See, a few years ago Kim Il Jong Dinnerjacket or (whatever his name is) had his people go out and buy printing presses just like the ones America uses. Obtained the same cloth-paper, same inks, etc, then printed up billions of $100 bills that were so good they pass through bill validators undetected in many cases. 

That hydrogen bomb they tested the other day? Hope you liked it because you paid for it. They financed the whole thing with counterfeit bills.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I woke up this morning and see The Koreans are Back!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Again, they should develop there own site or learn English


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Damn Koreans .....as if the Moozlums raiding us wasn't enough.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It would appear we have been hacked again.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have never understood why they hack forums like this.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And ........ #3 in a week. This time during peak hours.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> And ........ #3 in a week. This time during peak hours.


They are getting bolder! time to bring out the big guns


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmm, I think this may be a false flag. What people may not understand is that "Korean" is two languages not one. Although Korean was standardized in the 1930's after the split between North and South, North Korea started to establish newer rules on its version of the language, after decades of changes North Korean had its own distinct characterization.

Now lets come back to the forum. The Korean that is being translated is the "common" South Korean - that isused by online web translation websites such as google - variant as far as I am aware. It is not the more specialized northern version.

Correct me if I have analyzed this incorrectly.

But it appears this is being done intentionally, and the person who is doing it isn't very smart on their background research to pull off that in fact they are north korean.

Someone just wants to latch onto the idea to create hate against North Koreans most likely, when in fact it is probably some fat guy sitting at a computer desk eating potato chips and laughing at the annoyance they are causing for end-users of this site. Classic trolling by someone. Also I don't think this is simply an "ad" attempt, for online casinos. Someone has likely set up an auto-poster and is trying to bury the general forum.

IP logs would help a bit but most netrolls know how to use anonymous proxies around the world to leapfrog their data.

Also just a tidbit, I think we can narrow down who it is by analysing the IP logs for the post I made on translate.google.com in the "Cuban" thread, of people who viewed it before these spam floods started. As I am guessing someone saw that translate. google.com URL then used that to start making this spam.

I could be wrong though, but it is a coincidence perhaps that these other language posts started a day or two after I posted up the Cuban ebook and the translate.google.com url.

At the same time perhaps the general forum is not being killed for ill.

I guess the only way to fix this is to make a secure login process where peoples real identities are matched with a fixed IP address.. 

eg. log in to assign your IP to a log in page, IP needs to match the login computer. Most auto posters don't have assigned IP mechanisms. Also spam filter blocking users from making more than say 5 posts per hour in a given forum, for new untrusted users may be a way of stopping these flood attacks.

If it is a troll they will probably get board, trolls are usually retards who have such pathetic lives they resort to trolling people online because they are either mentally distrubed i.e. antisocial psychotics, or have no power in real life so they resort to clinging to an ability to have effect on people online. None the less normally they get board if they can't see the effect on people. It is like some disturbed child who wants to see the butterly squirm as its wings are torn off. Really disturbed people.

http://foreignpolicy.com/2010/05/20/is-there-such-a-thing-as-a-north-korean-font/
http://www.northkoreatech.org/2011/09/06/north-koreas-character-set/

This specific attack perhaps could be stopped by blocking all foreign character sets so only common English italics can be used on the site???

Not sure if you can delete all font sets except a standard one from being used.


----------



## Trisell (Feb 18, 2016)

Lets be realistic here. It's some 14 yo script kiddie that has found a bug in the forum code that is repeatably hacked. So we get annoyed get rid of them and they just fire off the hack against us again. Especially if the site is running any wordpress any where.

Tris

P.S I'm new here. So happy first post to me!!


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

I am so pissed of the Korean threads. It so annoying. Would someone of admins remove this trolls please?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Now this is Awesome! The hacker strikes again but left MY thread the only one in English!
Ha Ha On you guys....... Mr. Kim likes me!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

HaHaHaHaHa


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> HaHaHaHaHa


3rd time is a charm LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What?



Will2 said:


> Hmm, I think this may be a false flag. What people may not understand is that "Korean" is two languages not one. Although Korean was standardized in the 1930's after the split between North and South, North Korea started to establish newer rules on its version of the language, after decades of changes North Korean had its own distinct characterization.
> 
> Now lets come back to the forum. The Korean that is being translated is the "common" South Korean - that isused by online web translation websites such as google - variant as far as I am aware. It is not the more specialized northern version.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> What?


I think Will may be saying he is a laughing fat guy eating potato chips at his computer?


----------

